# Pay for time jetwashes at supermarkets etc



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

What are peoples views on the multi function hand/ jet wash stations at supermarkets etc?

Is using the foam brushes a big no no?

thanks,


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

I wouldn't use the brushes personally  
they get dropped on the floor etc


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

AJA_528i said:


> What are peoples views on the multi function hand/ jet wash stations at supermarkets etc?
> 
> Is using the foam brushes a big no no?
> 
> thanks,


I sometimes use the power washers if I am working away from home and the car is filthy. Just to remove surface dirt from the paintowork, wheels and arches...

I would never use the brush, the rinse option or the pre-wash features. Only the power wash :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I once saw a chap in a boxter washing his car with one of these. Without a second thought he picked the brush straight off the floor and washed his car. Lethal.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The brushes are a no no unless you want some nice big scratches. 

Even the spray uses a very strong TFR. It will most certainly strip wax.


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

I used one today - spray detailer first then jet but no brush.

Left some road grime but looked a lot better.


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

cheat and take your washmit along


----------



## sk8ernude69 (Apr 14, 2008)

You're basically paying the same as a car wash to inflict potentially the same damage by yourself...! At least in a car wash you can be lazy whilst ur paint is filled with scratches and swirl marks! Although i have used them, i've never touched the brushes! :doublesho


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

bring a pre-soak, spray it all over the car, maybe some wheel cleaner on the wheels, leave for a few mins and jetwash off only, will give you a quick light wash.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

What I do:

I put my mitt in the car and pour a little shampoo on it.
Then I foam the car
Then rinse with hot water and shampoo
Then fill a bucket with water (yes, this staion provides you with warm water and a bucket:thumb: ) and put my mitt+shampoo in it.
I wash the car as usual
Rinse and done


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've just cleaned mine at my local Tesco. £2 job done...:thumb:

Jet washed it with the foamy stuff, rinsed, jet washed again with the wax, rinsed, then rinsed with the spotless water. I've never touched the brush.

Then it fecking rained on the drive home...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Doing a mates car next saturday having to use the local garage jet wash, however I WILL BE USING THE BRUSH, but before you shudder, it will be jetted off and it WONT touch the paint work, going to use it as a "foamer" type of thing and let it "drizzle" down onto the paint work from the brush (again not letting it touch) keep going till the bell, let it soak (as much as it can) then jet it off.

Will be taking along a bucket full of hot soapy water (gamma lids are useful) and my mitts, use the garage water supply to fill the rinse bucket up and do the 2BM system.

Quick rinse again, dry, wax. (at least thats the plan, depends on weather)


----------



## chris84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Its madness to use the brush! They are full of grit and dirt after ppl drop them on the ground and use them to clean filthy wheels etc.. However you could use it as a foamer and then rinse with the jetwasher.


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

When I used it, I always jetwashed the brush, and didnt apply pressure either, plus, the final option, right before 'Spot-Free Finish', is the 'Spray Wax' option, so the TFR will take the wax off, but then the spray wax will put some form of protection back on (hopefully).


----------



## sk8ernude69 (Apr 14, 2008)

Am i the only one that could watch Titchster's avatar all day?! :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

sk8ernude69 said:


> Am i the only one that could watch Titchster's avatar all day?! :thumb:


Good avartar, I saw Mr T doing a something similar last night. I can't remember the user-name though


----------



## sk8ernude69 (Apr 14, 2008)

I feel mine is slightly inadequate somehow...maybe i need to make my car dance or ice skate, citroen advert stylee?! :lol:


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I used Matt263's tip yesterday and it worked a treat. All my detailing gear is at home in Kent, and i'm stuck in Surrey at uni until mid May so I cant really do anything except use the jet wash at a garage. Find a through spray off of the brush and then using it to drip foam onto the car works a treat.

Used a noodle mit (was in the car as a demister pad) to shift anything stubborn after spraying that off aswell.


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

Haha, glad the avatar is liked.


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

I did a small test using local jet washes for about 3 weeks on a swirl free car with a few layers of Victoria concours wax on it, just out of curiosity :tumbleweed:

Did a wee write up for a couple of forums I'm on linky

Check the video out at the bottom of the page :doublesho


----------



## mark2m8 (Aug 22, 2006)

NO - dont do it.... the shampoo they use is lethal


----------

